# Resources > Education Center >  >  Online Quizzes

## Shift

I've been nursing this idea for a while and put it into practice the last couple of days. I've been working on quizzes that are aimed to help oneironauts, both new and old, improve their knowledge of lucid dreaming and also figure out what technique is best for them. The latter would be especially helpful for newbies to help set them off on the right foot without too much reliance on other people... which I see as a good thing.

While still in the works, I thought I'd try to get some feedback and so please check these out and offer any advice you can! If you notice something should be changed please point it out! Or if you have any new ideas!  :smiley:  They're all still being completed, and I have the ability to change them at any time.

As a completed project, I think these could be used in welcome PMs to newbies to help get them started. What do you think?

LINKY (it won't let me embed here, but I can in my DJ  ::?: )

To do:
Still have to finish up the DILD quiz
Add more questions to balance the WILD/DILD and DILD quizzes out
Finish the WILD quiz
Make a quiz on sleep cycles

----------


## Zhaylin

Great quizzes!!

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

I like the concept, but I think that newer members might be misled by their results. Just because you get a DILD answer for the first quiz doesn't mean that you shouldn't try WILD. And I also like how you put links in throughout the results page.

Nice job.  :smiley:

----------


## Shift

Yea that's why I made sure to have it say:





> "Thanks for taking the quiz! Remember- these are merely suggestions about which lucid dream induction techniques MIGHT be the best investment of time for you. Your result was based upon many different factors, but anyone can learn to do any induction technique. The purpose of this quiz was just to see which technique would work best with your current lifestyle and sleep schedule- MAINLY your sleep schedule.
> 
> -Shift"



and 





> "Remember, these are only suggestions that were based on some very basic questions about you. They don't mean that the result you got is the ONE BEST INDUCTION TECHNIQUE, they just suggest a starting point that you may find easiest based on your lifestyle, dreams, and amount of dedication/time. By all means, explore the different techniques and find what works best for you!"



at the end  ::tongue::

----------


## Desert Claw

oooo... very nice. I love the idea and I'm doing the quizes right now!  ::D:

----------


## Dizko

Nice ^^

----------


## panta-rei

Yes, thanks Shift. 

You know I've been using these.  ::D:

----------


## Shift

Thanks guys! Keep in mind, they're not even close to done!  :Sad:  Any ideas or suggestions about anything that should be changed?
*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 





*DILD INDUCTION TECHNIQUES*
*Reality Checks to Dreamsigns*
*Time*MUST keep a DJ in the morning and during brief awakenings, find dreamsigns, and reality check to them throughout the day.*Amt Dedication*It takes a bit of hard work to make sure that you build recall and record dreams in the middle of the night and in the morning. Keeping an eye out during the day for your dreamsigns isn't hard, but ensuring that your dreamsigns are present in waking life might take some effort, like putting up pictures of them or going out of your way to see/think of them.
*Reality Checks for Awareness*
*Time*Daily, awareness must be built _constantly_. At night, no effort is required.*Amt Dedication*You really have to dedicate yourself to obtaining and maintaining awareness during the day. Anything strange requires reality checking and state testing, even in the middle of conversations. You do not have to keep a dream journal or wake up in the middle of the night to record dreams.
*MILD*
*Time*No DJ required, efforts only given in the night and just before bed. Brief awakenings may require mantras.*Amt Dedication*During the day you must be extremely diligent in practicing your memory exercises. Though you don't need to do RCs, they are helpful.
*EILD*
*Time*During the day, you must look out for your dreamsigns*Amt Dedication*You absolutely must RC to your dreamsigns. You also have to shell out a lot of cash for a potentially uncomfortable device.
*Autosuggestion*
*Time*None*Amt Dedication*None. Just tell yourself you will lucid dream.

----------


## Tricky

The quiz was completely right about me. I have never done a WILD, WBTB, or any other sort of technique. Every LD for me has been completely spontaneous.

----------


## AURON

<-Natural DILDer.....trained WILDer due to ISP disorder.

I just finished the WILD/DILD quiz , and I wish there was a back button....I miss clicked the wrong answer.  

Also, "When I was younger, I would lay down to go to sleep and suddenly find myself in a dream.(would WILD)"  appeared twice in the quiz.

I ended up getting a "WILD" result, and I love that you put links in the final answer.  I just wish there was a Isolated Sleep Paralysis definition to link to.
__________________________________________________  ______________________________________


Also the "Pros and Cons" section of each thing is nice too.  I'll keep editing this post if I find anything else on the other tests.


I just Finished the "what dild technique is best for me" and I learned that I should be doing RCs...and my DJ isn't even needed!?  I'll keep writing it just because it gives me a better look into how I think, and I want to develop other techniques to induce dreams.

I know you don't WILD that often....but you could ask WIlDers on the board for possible questions to ask and why it relates to certain techniques so they don't feel left out if they get the "WILD" answer....maybe things like asking about occurrences of ISP. Or "I like to sleep in a lot on the weekends"...things like that.

If you already have a questionnaire about that on the boards out, then my bad.

----------


## Shift

> I just finished the WILD/DILD quiz , and I wish there was a back button....I miss clicked the wrong answer.  
> 
> Also, "When I was younger, I would lay down to go to sleep and suddenly find myself in a dream.(would WILD)"  appeared twice in the quiz.
> 
> I ended up getting a "WILD" result, and I love that you put links in the final answer.  I just wish there was a Isolated Sleep Paralysis definition to link to.
> 
> Also the "Pros and Cons" section of each thing is nice too.  I'll keep editing this post if I find anything else on the other tests.



Awesome, thank you so much for all the feedback!!  ::D: 
Hmm, I know a couple of people clicked the wrong answer, too. I'm going to look into see if it's possible to allow you to go back. If not through that quiz, perhaps through another site's.

Are you sure that that questions showed up twice? I know there are:

"In the recent past (5-10 years), I have lain down to sleep and suddenly found myself in a dream (WILDed without intending to) "
"In my childhood, I would notice that I was dreaming and become lucid (regardless of level of dream control). [meaning, DILD]"
"When I was younger, I would lay down to go to sleep and suddenly find myself in a dream.(would WILD)"

Did one of the questions show up twice, or was I just not clear enough in the phrasing itself?
I'll try to find a good place to link to for ISP. DV doesn't really have anything that accurately explains what sleep paralysis actually is, which has lead to a lot of confusion on the site by the members and staff alike. Thor's thread is probably the best out there, but is a bit long for someone who just wants to read a tiny bit about it. I'll look into finding a link for it though, thanks for the idea!!  :smiley: 


It's really exciting to me to see that people from Argentina, Mexico, Portugal, Sweden, USA, Australia, UK, Canada, and Norway have all used the quizzes!  :boogie:

----------


## AURON

> Awesome, thank you so much for all the feedback!! 
> 
> Are you sure that that questions showed up twice? I know there are:
> 
> "In the recent past (5-10 years), I have lain down to sleep and suddenly found myself in a dream (WILDed without intending to) "
> "In my childhood, I would notice that I was dreaming and become lucid (regardless of level of dream control). [meaning, DILD]"
> "When I was younger, I would lay down to go to sleep and suddenly find myself in a dream.(would WILD)"
> 
> Did one of the questions show up twice, or was I just not clear enough in the phrasing itself?
> ...




It was cool for me...just talking and writing about dreaming helps me get closer to lucidity. 

As for the questions....I guess that was my bad...I sort of read the two WILD questions the same way...sorry.

And the ISP thing was just a cough for anyone who's willing to write something up on it on these forums.

----------


## Shift

Thought this was interesting. Of the past 100 people to take the DILD vs WILD quiz, only 94 have locations provided by IP. These are the most popular locations for lucid dreamers, as far as those who were attracted by the quizzes:

Wonder why Germany is so high?

----------


## Shift

*By the way, does anyone have any ideas for questions for the "Which WILD Induction Method is Best for Me?" quiz? Questions that would narrow down whether a specific person is more suited to VILD (ex: I can visualize things easily), HIT (ex: I get hypnagogic hallucinations regularly), Attention to Body (ex: I have ISP regularly), DEILD (ex: I cannot use an alarm to wake up for WILDs and must wake naturally), Attention to Mental Tasks (ex: I am able to keep my mind focused, may meditate for mental discipline, etc.).*

I'd like to get this one finished but, since I primarily DILD, I'm having difficulty coming up with good questions. To those of you who WILD, what do you think makes you adept at whatever specific WILD technique you use?

----------


## mrgaretdonald

I like the concept, but I believe that new members may be misled by their results. Only because you get DIL response to the first quiz, does not mean that you should not try to wildlife. And here the best is thing is to makeing connections throughout the results page.

----------


## AURON

The original poster cant reply to the thread.

----------

